# finding AAS blackmarket or person?



## claydigglez (Mar 12, 2018)

I've done hours of research on taking steroids and i decided to take the jump and try out a cycle. As far as locating a source, i found throughout my research of course to fund someone in your local gym, etc. but I'm new to the los angeles area and i don't know many people since all i do is work and i feel like it'd be difficult and take time to get to know someone enough to just talk to them about it. After my research i decided on doing 250mg/wk of testosterone enanthate and 300 mg/wk of trenbolone acetate. I've been on the dark web/ black market finding sources to get it from and i found one link on the hidden wiki called steroid king. has anyone used them? i


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 12, 2018)

Guy your on the wrong forum  for one
This isn't a source forum
Before posting.shit on any forum you need to read the rules 
And be smart guy you opening yourself up for a MAJOR scam and possible irreversible side effects from god knows what your gonna put in your body

That being said.....


Your first cycle m do NOT jump into tren, if you've done an ounce of research you k.ow that would be foolish.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2018)

Hours of research lol


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 12, 2018)

claydigglez said:


> I've done hours of research on taking steroids and i decided to take the jump and try out a cycle. As far as locating a source, i found throughout my research of course to fund someone in your local gym, etc. but I'm new to the los angeles area and i don't know many people since all i do is work and i feel like it'd be difficult and take time to get to know someone enough to just talk to them about it. After my research i decided on doing 250mg/wk of testosterone enanthate and 300 mg/wk of trenbolone acetate. I've been on the dark web/ black market finding sources to get it from and i found one link on the hidden wiki called steroid king. has anyone used them? i



hours of research??? really dude?? ive been doing months of research and still havnt jump on...don't be ridiculous..youre either a troll or just clueless your next few posts will tell all...oh and read the rules before you post.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2018)

Hours of research trying to find a source


----------



## Spongy (Mar 12, 2018)

No rules broken, even in the original post.  The post was dumb, yes.  But this is the uncensored forum where dumb things can be said and people can be appropriately flamed for it lol.  

Also, tren first cycle?  That's an ungodly awful idea.  Do 500mg test for 14 weeks and thank me later.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 12, 2018)

Lol yeah but regardless guy. 
You know right away your gonna catch fire posting that shit. 

Read it to know what not to say or be direct.
Welcome to ****ville

Head over to ology you'll fit right in


----------



## Mythos (Mar 12, 2018)

Tren first cycle.. good lord


----------



## Seeker (Mar 12, 2018)

Everybody wants to be a king but no one wants to do king shit


----------



## snake (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm kinda wondering about something that jumped out at me in your post. You implied you work a lot and don't have time to get to know someone. Are you sure you can dedicate the time to your training? You don't owe me an answer but you do owe it to yourself.  AAS is not a shortcut in the long run. It a spice to your dinner but you still have to cook the main course.

As for the dark web, you can get screwed anyplace so don't think it's something special. And sorry, never heard of Steroid King.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2018)

Not every pie you bake is Apple....unless you choose to bake every pie as apple


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 13, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Not every pie you bake is Apple....unless you choose to bake every pie as apple



WTF is this shxt?


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 13, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> WTF is this shxt?



that's what i was wondering. juicetrain back on that ganja mon?


----------



## itismethebee (Mar 13, 2018)

Ask the front desk at your gym, they always have some tren in the drawers


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 13, 2018)

I just talked a 24 year old at the gym out of doing tren as his first cycle.  I warned him that until he knows how he will respond to elevated testosterone, he should avoid tren all together.  This is what I don't understand though, this guy has only been working out since January 2018 and he already wants to jump on the anabolic train...  I don't get young people these days...  FFS, that 24 year old doesn't even know how to eat properly, yet he was ready to inject tren...  Kids these days!


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 22, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Everybody wants to be a king but no one wants to do king shit



This. ^^^^^^^


----------

